# Finally Finished My Catchbox



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally finished my catchbox, 5' high x 3" wide x 3' deep x 4' high opening. I ended using 3 layers of
ripstop nylon, ( thanks Tex ), with a sheet of thin rubber material between each sheet of ripstop. The sheets are 6" from the rear.

Let the fun begin !


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

now thats a catchbox!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

you could hide in that thing.

And I feel a bit jealous.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Now THAT'S a catchbox!! Love the portability too.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome. Hope it treats you well.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I thought it was a rolling suitcase...great job


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet! One of the best looking I have seen.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great design!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like that to. I have often thought of putting on wheels and a roof.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> I like that to. I have often thought of putting on wheels and a roof.


Thanks. At 65 I figured I wouldn't have to build another in my lifetime.







As far as being on wheels, I can move it when I mow the lawn and change distances when shooting from the patio. What I like most is that where it is set up I can shoot from my cellar ( walk out basement ) door when it's raining.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I like that to. I have often thought of putting on wheels and a roof.


Me too, then it would match my home


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh and nice rickshaw catchbox that should give you years of enjoyment!

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice that it's weather proof._


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Outstanding! That's gonna last for a while! Out of curiosity, is the floor flat, or did you angle it so that all the shot roll to one spot for collection?

I slanted the floor of mine and put a hole through the front wall at the low spot, with a screw over it so that I can hang a can or pouch or whatever below it. That way I can shoot 100 shots, carry the empty pouch to the box, swap with the full one and keep shooting, while keeping count of my shots. That was the theory anyway, but I seldom bother to count anymore. still, it's nice to not have to fish the rounds out of the bottom of the box manually. It also gives me a place to sweep out the inevitable leaves and trash and bits of dead beer can.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

And it's great for puppet shows!

Seriously though, nice work!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

jskeen said:


> And it's great for puppet shows!


This is scary, my wife said the same thing....It does look like that, doesn't it.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

And the winner of the best catchbox is YOU !


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

That is outstanding.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's Punch and Judy time!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Just needs a BBQ hanging on one side and an ice bin on the other. Great for backyard afternoon tourneys!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That box is just great. I'm going to start scrounging up bits to make one like that. (Charles style) That way I can keep shooting with my current one while it's in fabrication. However, I better get some "honey do's," done first.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> That box is just great. I'm going to start scrounging up bits to make one like that. (Charles style) That way I can keep shooting with my current one while it's in fabrication. However, I better get some "honey do's," done first.


Those darn "honey do's" always getting in the way of our true love









LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

really well thought out, and when you arent using it, you can lease it out for puppet shows!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Always shoot with your eye protection on , ALWAYS . MM


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

MeatMechanic said:


> Always shoot with your eye protection on , ALWAYS . MM


well said MM


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

You did a Great job on your catch box. It will last for many years. Its the best one I have seen yet.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...double thumbsup


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very Chingón!

I Liked, I have a slope that work, very functional, my friend


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Very Chingón!
> 
> I Liked, I have a slope that work, very functional, my friend


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Great Lookin' catchbox!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> It's Punch and Judy time!


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

great catchbox mate i could do with making myself one







thanks for showing it

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

trobbie66 said:


> Just needs a BBQ hanging on one side and an ice bin on the other. Great for backyard afternoon tourneys!


Expected this post to come from Pop!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Very impressive! How is the nylon and thin rubber working out? Wondering if it is as quiet as strips of thin cotton/t-shirt as others have suggested.


----------



## johnny test (Nov 1, 2012)

Jealous...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy crap!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Sheeeez , Joerg couldn't destroy this catch box. If I were going to name it, I think I would call it " Your Last Catch Box ".


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Heres a picture of my catch if sending it works. I had it made one of the a/c duct workers on a job site.Is made out of heavy sheet metal angled at the back in case a shot makes it past the 2 towels one is cut in strips the 2nd one is uncut.the bottom is slightly angled so the shot rolls back to rod shaped magnets in bottom back. Cost me 25 dollars and 2cases of coors lite.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tried to send picture from IPhone guess it didn't work.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Tried to send picture from IPhone guess it didn't work.


Tapatalk, an iphone app will make your life much easier.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Going to try this again


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Going to try one more time


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is my catch box.Had it made by a/c sheet metal worker on job site. Its about 4 feet wide by 3 feet tall. The back is sloped so any shots would miss towels it works like a bullet trap there directed down and not back at you. I have 3/8 threaded rod running side to side to hang two towels.one in back and one cut in strips in front. Cost me $25 and 2cases of coors lite.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a front view.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Cjw said:


> This is a front view.
> View attachment 27526


Wow. I am in awe..
I just use the palmettos!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> now thats a catchbox!!


Wow right when I saw this these were my exact words! Awesome. Can I have it? lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

To make it easier to collect shot the bottom is slightly angled to the back. In the bottom back is lined with 10 in. Rod magnets.So when you get done shooting you pull the rods and all the shot are attached to the rods. Scrape the shot off put Rods back in.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Cjw said:


> To make it easier to collect shot the bottom is slightly angled to the back. In the bottom back is lined with 10 in. Rod magnets.So when you get done shooting you pull the rods and all the shot are attached to the rods. Scrape the shot off put Rods back in.


Wile E. Coyote in the house! Minus the self destruct. It smacks of chimps, sticks and termites.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> Going to try one more time
> View attachment 27524


Very nice catchbox , to bad you didn't start your own post instead of







ing this one.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Yow!!! Some serious engineering. Well done.


----------



## johnny test (Nov 1, 2012)

how much does it weigh?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry if I did something wrong I'm new to this posting stuff. It weights adopt 65 pounds.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Let me correct my spelling about 65 pounds . 70 with all magnet rods , threaded rod and towels installed.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> [img=[URL=http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif%5D]http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif][/URL] 001.JPG [img=[URL=http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif%5D]http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif][/URL] 003.JPG [img=[URL=http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif%5D]http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif][/URL] 004.JPG
> 
> Finally finished my catchbox, 5' high x 3" wide x 3' deep x 4' high opening. I ended using 3 layers of
> ripstop nylon, ( thanks Tex ), with a sheet of thin rubber material between each sheet of ripstop. The sheets are 6" from the rear.
> ...


Wow. That is big. Something I might need if I had I big yard! Good job


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

That thing is awesome. Beautiful work there.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really nice!!!


----------



## Dirtroad (Jan 2, 2013)

That is a serious catchbox! Great job - I'm voting catchbox design of the year! I want one going to the lumberyard tomorrow.


----------

